# Development in Pakistan - Ongoing Projects



## omerhhh

Does anyone have info on the construction progress of the sheikh zayed centre [Lahore] if you do please do tell.


----------



## Omar1984

Its supposed to be the tallest building in Pakistan but I think it will take a good 2 years or more for construction to be complete.

I saw the following picture taken last month of the construction site in another website. Its going to take time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

This is how the building will look like after construction is complete inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

its suppose to be completed in 2012, since its pakistan add another year..so 2013


----------



## arsenal_gooner

its suppose to be completed in 2012, since its pakistan add another year..so 2013

LOL


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> its suppose to be completed in 2012, since its pakistan add another year..so 2013



Construction is much more active in Islamabad especially in the World Trade Center site and Centaurus site.

Construction on Sheikh Zayed Centre, Lahore was hold off for a few months and now they are back to construction thats why its going so slow. You're right forget about 2012, it'll probably be complete in 2013 but we may see Centaurus and World Trade Center Islamabad complete in the next two years, our fellow Pakistanis are working hard on those projects.


----------



## Omar1984

Centaurus:

Current construction site











This is how Centaurus Islamabad is supposed to look like after construction is complete inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

World Trade Center Islamabad:

World Trade Center construction site in January 2009









This is how World Trade Center Islamabad will look like when construction is complete inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## India_loves_peace

Wowwwwwww
the buildings look just gr8.......


----------



## wtf

They look beautiful. Do you know how many floors they will have ?


----------



## AliFarooq

the centaurus with the heli pad, has 37 floors

and then the world trade centers they are all above 30 floors.


----------



## AliFarooq

The project is designed to offer the following world class facilities:


*The Grand Hyatt tower  at 45 stories; the tallest building in the Islamabad region. The Grand Hyatt will occupy the upper 21 floors.*


The The Hotel will comprise 384 rooms with a rooftop restaurant, two other major restaurants, sky lobby, fitness center, swimming pool, and banqueting/conference facilities capable of hosting 1000 people. The ballroom and fitness facilities will be adjacent to the hotel tower.


* Lower floors will comprise of 200 1 and 2 bed serviced apartments


* A major international class spa and beauty facility.


** A 20 story tower of 3 and 4 bedroom luxury apartments for sale  overlooking Rawal Lake to the south and the Margala Hill to the north. The interiors are to be finished out the highest standards*.


* *A 20 story tower of office buildings providing over 20,000sq m. of class A Office space for sale. The space will appeal to multinational corporations, and international agencies.
*

* The development will include 15,000 sq m. of an indoor/outdoor retail village which will be home to roughly 65 anchor tenants creating a critical mass of fashion, lifestyle, and high-end products. As well as some significant food and beverage outlets.


* There will also be a large specialist supermarket as part of the complex.


* The development will be imaginatively landscaped with gardens, shaded walking spaces, and water features. The total landscaping features will cover roughly 40% of the site.


* A 1465 space carpark on three basement levels will serve the parking requirements of the site.


* The sites utilities infrastructure will have state of the art technology and power resilience provided by onsite power generation. There will also be a water treatment facility.


* Security, which is of paramount importance, will be discreet but extremely effective, and enable residence to enjoy the facilities.





*
Current Construction Picture*


----------



## AliFarooq

*The Crescent Bay will be built, on reclaimed land from the Sea, and it will have more than 30 Miami style apartments, and few beaches.
*





*
Construction status:
*
The lands has been reclaimed from the sea and constuction on a few towers has already been started

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AliFarooq

saved.......


----------



## Omar1984

I think Crescent Bay is going to take a much longer time they have not progressed much in construction like Islamabad has.


----------



## AliFarooq

they have already started the piling for the few buildings. It will take them about 5 years to finish. This is Emaar, they are known for their work. Plus they already have a lot of machines there to start the work.


----------



## AliFarooq

Omar1984 said:


> I think Crescent Bay is going to take a much longer time they have not progressed much in construction like Islamabad has.



The only reason why the Centaurus construction is fast because its being built by a foreign company and the government is involved in it.


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> The only reason why the Centaurus construction is fast because its being built by a foreign company and the government is involved in it.



I thought Crescent Bay is also being built by a company based in Dubai.

Maybe because they have restricted people from taking pictures near the construction site that's why I haven't seen much pictures of the construction site of Crescent Bay...also this project is much more advanced than Centaurus and World Trade Center in Islamabad.


----------



## AliFarooq

that is true, it is hard to get into to the site for pictures. One more thing is that the construction was halted for a month because emaar was hit hard by the recession, but its continuing at a full pace now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

im not sure abt the world trade centers, work was on a halt for a month or so. After building the basements and foundations they stopped. The work will start soon, because they were waiting for a machine which was being imported, with this machine they will be able to build faster.

Centaurus uses Chinese workers.


----------



## AliFarooq

This site is huge.


----------



## omerhhh

It hasn't even left the ground yet!!


----------



## AliFarooq

the pilling is the hardest part and takes like 6 months to do. They have done the pilling, so relax plus that picture is about 2 months old.


----------



## ajpirzada

i read from somewhere that this project(karachi crecent bay) will be completed by 2020. makes sense coz its a massive and impressive project. 
do u guys know how much floors are there in each builiding?


----------



## ajpirzada

work has been halted on this one for quite some time now
its been almost an year and i havent seen any change


----------



## Neo

Please post all development news in this thread.


----------



## Hyde

AliFarooq said:


> they have already started the piling for the few buildings. It will take them about 5 years to finish. This is Emaar, they are known for their work. Plus they already have a lot of machines there to start the work.



yeah this project worth almost 43 Billion dollars which is hard to believe and i don't think it will be completed with in 5 years time since creating Moon and the sky in the sea will take some time and building houses on the reclaimed land is also not an easy task

I wish it is completed before 2020 but can't say anything


----------



## AliFarooq

Zaki Shafqat said:


> yeah this project worth almost 43 Billion dollars which is hard to believe and i don't think it will be completed with in 5 years time since creating Moon and the sky in the sea will take some time and building houses on the reclaimed land is also not an easy task
> 
> I wish it is completed before 2020 but can't say anything



lol, this project will be finished by 2014 - 2015.

Emaar have a habit of finishing stuff on time.


----------



## AliFarooq

*ISLAMABAD STOCK EXCHANGE TOWERS*

Designed by: NESPAK
Contractor : Habib Rafiq Pvt Limited
Location: Jinnah Avenue, Blue Area, Islamabad
Height:
Parking Floors: 3
TOTAL FLOORS: 19

*Render:*


*Current Status:*

Pictures Taken on March 21st:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

Sofitel Tower, Karachi.
PROJECT HIGHLIGHTS
Plot # G-3, Block-9, Clifton, Karachi
66,038 Sq.ft.
7,78,217 Sq.ft.
360 ft.
5 Basements, Ground plus 27 floors
Owner: TRIPLE TREE ASSOCIATES

Render:


Current status:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## omerhhh

There is another project that has been proposed but has not been approved
(yet)it's called the port tower it will be built in Karachi and it will have a height of 1947ft.I don't have a picture can someone please try to find it?


----------



## omerhhh

Found it,this is what it will look like if it is built.
www.tabraiz.net/.../Port-Tower.jpg


----------



## AliFarooq

Its part of the karachi waterfront project, by limitless but they could not work it out with the sindh government(bunch of idiots). So im guessing the project got shelved, and limitless took the project of their website.


----------



## z9-ec

AliFarooq said:


> Its part of the karachi waterfront project, by limitless but they could not work it out with the sindh government(bunch of idiots). So im guessing the project got shelved, and limitless took the project of their website.



Actually, it may be a part of limitless but it is a project proposed and financed by the Karachi Port Trust (KPT) but I agree with you the limitless waterfront has been ignored by the GoS.


----------



## Omar1984

ajpirzada said:


> i read from somewhere that this project(karachi crecent bay) will be completed by 2020. makes sense coz its a massive and impressive project.
> do u guys know how much floors are there in each builiding?



I hope not, I'll be old then. I want to enjoy the scene of crescent bay while I'm still young.


----------



## ajpirzada

Omar1984 said:


> I hope not, I'll be old then. I want to enjoy the scene of crescent bay while I'm still young.



hope i am wrong but there are more than 10 towers which need to be build. depends how many towers they take at a time.


----------



## Neo

*PQA liquid cargo terminal: $11.4 million mega project to be operational from March 28​* 
KARACHI (March 24 2009): The Port Qasim Authority (PQA) would bring the $11.4 million Liquid Cargo Terminal (LCT) at Port Qasim to be operational from March 28, 2009. According to official sources at PQA, the Authority had declared the draft and dimensions for the newly-built terminal, the operation of which had long been hindered by at least seven decade-old naval moorings, comprising four underwater sinkers and four buoy chains, at Marginal Wharf, Berth No-1.

The PQA, operator of the Port Qasim, had set an overall length of 170-metre, 30-meter beam and 8.5-meter draught for the LCT, a project of M/s FWQ Enterprise, they added. The sources further said the terminal would start handling the liquid cargo ships from Saturday, March 28, with a vessel carrying around 12,000 metric tones of Malaysian palm oil, being the first to anchor at the facility on the same date.

Another PQA official, however came up with a different date for commissioning of the LCT saying that the terminal would start functioning on March 26 but not on March 28. It is worth mentioning that the PQA had declared to complete and commission the $11.4 million LCT project by January 2008, but the reason of removal of naval moorings from navigational channel, delayed the time frame set by the PQA.

The Authority had allocated Rs 77.90 million for the removal of moorings that according to sources, was a stumbling block for PQAs mega projects, like the project of Deepening and Widening of Channel worth Rs 10.3 billion. Earlier, the PQA had set a designed capacity of 4 million tonnes per annum for the LCT dredging and work on which, had been commenced in March 2007.


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> *ISLAMABAD STOCK EXCHANGE TOWERS*
> 
> Designed by: NESPAK
> Contractor : Habib Rafiq Pvt Limited
> Location: Jinnah Avenue, Blue Area, Islamabad
> Height:
> Parking Floors: 3
> TOTAL FLOORS: 19
> 
> *Render:*
> 
> 
> *Current Status:*
> 
> Pictures Taken on March 21st:



I've noticed that there's a lot of construction going on in Islamabad. I think these buildings should be in Karachi instead. Islamabad is blessed with nature, trees, and green mountains. More buildings, less trees, and a higher population will change the atmosphere of Islamabad.

However, it is the capital of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

Omar1984 said:


> I've noticed that there's a lot of construction going on in Islamabad. I think these buildings should be in Karachi instead. Islamabad is blessed with nature, trees, and green mountains. More buildings, less trees, and a higher population will change the atmosphere of Islamabad.
> 
> However, it is the capital of Pakistan



true but islamabad is the capital it needs a few things. There are already a lot of buildings being build in karachi, 93 of em.Plus Islo needs a nice skyline, along the road in blue area, on both sides a line of buildings will look awesome. Plus most buildings in islo are for commercial and not for residential.

Beside the Stock Exchange is the the telecoms tower, it is 24 floors, currently they are working on 17th floor and its rising fast, takes them abt 10 days to complete 1 floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Boulevard Heights

Current construction site:
















This is how the building will look like after construction is complete inshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

The work on this building was halted also, due to high restriction by the CJ iftakar. After he was brought down by Musharraf, they started working on the building, right now they are working at a fast pace, this is a huge structure and they finish abt 2 floors in a month.


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> The work on this building was halted also, due to high restriction by the CJ iftakar. After he was brought down by Musharraf, they started working on the building, right now they are working at a fast pace, this is a huge structure and they finish abt 2 floors in a month.



It looks like we'll see the beautiful building very soon inshAllah.


----------



## AliFarooq

Lahore Pace Tower
Use: Residential
Floors:24

Render:





Current Status:


----------



## AliFarooq

Omar1984 said:


> It looks like we'll see it complete very soon inshAllah.



depends on the chief justice. He migh open up old cases and stop construction on all buildings above 5 floors.


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Tricon Corporate Office

Current construction site:
















This is how the building will look like after construction is complete inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

*Designed by: some Architect from Dubai
Developers:
Contractors:
Height: + 200'
Shopping Floors: 7
Appartment Floors: 8-12
Office Floors: 12-16
Parking Floors: 4
Total Floors Above Ground: 31
Location: Diagnol to Pace, Next to Gulberg Centre, Main Boulevard, Gulberg-III, Lahore/Pakistan*

*Render*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> depends on the chief justice. He migh open up old cases and stop construction on all buildings above 5 floors.



Why would he do that? It looks like these buildings are near completion. I think we'll see construction complete of Boulevard Heights and Tricone Corporate in Lahore and they will stand tall by the end of this year or beginning of next year....that's my guess.


----------



## AliFarooq

KARACHI: Within less than three years Karachi&#8217;s first sky-scraper will appear on the city&#8217;s Clifton coastline.

Well known banking and business management sector firm KASB, has entered joint ventures with Chinese construction company for a multi- million dollars 30-storey &#8216;KASB Altitude&#8217; at the coastline of Clifton.

It would be the second tallest building in the city after CDGK&#8217;s 45-storeyed multi-purpose building to be constructed with Malaysian technical assistance, but the first tallest structure to come up on the coastline. An agreement in this regard by the CEO of KASB Developers Arif Ali Shah Bukhari, has been made with Xingjian Construction.







Status: Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore IT Tower

Current construction site:










This is how the building will look like after construction is complete inshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

There another Lahore it park


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> There another Lahore it park



Is this what you're talking about?

Lahore Software Technology Park

Construction site as of February 2009










Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

yes, the building is 17 floors i think and it was completed a few months ago, and only the cladding was left.


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> yes, the building is 17 floors i think and it was completed a few months ago, and only the cladding was left.



I couldn't find any recent pics of it only from Feb 2009 and they were working on the auditorium that I provided in my post above.


----------



## AliFarooq

Omar1984 said:


> I couldn't find any recent pics of it only from Feb 2009 and they were working on the auditorium that I provided in my post above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad Gold Crest DHA

Construction site as of January 2009:









Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

If anyone has construction pictures of this site please share with us, the latest development on this project is that they changed the name to Benazir Bhutto International Airport, the original name was New Islamabad International Airport.

Benazir Bhutto (New Islamabad) International Airport, Islamabad, Pakistan

Key Data:
Order Year 2005
Project Type New greenfield airport
Location Islamabad, Pakistan
Estimated Investment $400m, PKR37bn
Completion 2011&#8211;2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

4 towers:
2*40fl
1*17fl
1*12fl

Main Features Office

The Office Towers offer the following facilities:

Office Space

Executive Tower (18 floors)--------approx. 192,000 sq ft
Triangular Tower (19 floors)--------approx. 255,000 sq ft
Tower 1 (60 floors) ---------------approx. 960,000 sq ft
Tower 2 (60 floors) ---------------approx. 960,000 sq ft

Spacious Lobbies
24- hr uninterrupted power supply
24 hr security vigilance
Ample reserved car parking space for each floor
Central airconditioning
Each tower individually serviced by elevators
Each tower linked to the mall with elevators.


Main Features Mall

The Mall offers the following facilities to the discriminating shopper or retail outlet owner:

Retail Space
Departmental Store --------------approx 45,000 sq. ft
Hyper Market & Retail Outlets ----approx 535,000 sq ft

Atrium A ------------------------approx 10,000 sq ft
Atrium B ------------------------approx 3,700 sq ft

Covered car park space for over 3,500 cars and surface car park for another 1200 cars.
24 hr uninterrupted power supply
Recreational facilities with bowling area and gaming arcade --- approx 20,000 sq ft
Exhibition area ------------------approx 8,125 sq ft
Food Court and restaurants ------approx 75,000 sq ft with 1,400 person seating capacity
Coffee Shop --------------------approx 5,000 sq ft

Two elevators, 21 escalators, six freight lifts and seven customer elevators.
__________________


Render:





Status:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

A big thumbs up  to the construction workers (both Pakistani and Foreign) for working so hard on these buildings.


----------



## AliFarooq

*Residential apartment Community*
There are 12 apartments each is 17 floors.
*
Construction began in end of 2004*



After about 4 years, end of 2008





*
Now they are working on the landscape, with the ponds.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> After about 4 years, end of 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Now they are working on the landscape, with the ponds.*



Wow man I would love to live there in one of those buildings.


----------



## AliFarooq

Its a really good place to live, security wise, there are a few mini shopping mall in there. Gym and indoor pool facilities. Then they are expensive and have a lot of monthly charges.


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall

Current construction site:











Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Center Point

Current construction site as of February 2009:






Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

AliFarooq said:


> Lahore Pace Tower
> Use: Residential
> Floors:24
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Status:



i dont think this is the render for this project. it will be another of those glass building which look a lot more better than this one


----------



## TOPGUN

Omar1894 iam with u on that brother lol! mashallah.


----------



## AliFarooq

ajpirzada said:


> i dont think this is the render for this project. it will be another of those glass building which look a lot more better than this one



yes, i was going to put that render, but the render for that building with glass was a complete box from top. Looking at the construction this building from top slims down.


----------



## AliFarooq

Project Name: ICON Tower
Architect: ASA Pvt Ltd,
Status: (Working)
Height: 60 Store High rise Building


----------



## AliFarooq

*The Canyon Views, Islamabad by Emaar*

Two projects with 1,500 acres between them, offering 9,000 luxury single-family town homes and villas in a range of architectural styles with easy access to amenities including retail centres, community club houses, parks, lakes, schools and mosques.

The Highlands development is located within the Defense Housing Authority Islamabad (DHAI) Phase 1 extension and Canyon Views within the DHAI Phase 2 extension. Offering 50 separate community districts with their own individual identity, a spectrum of architectural styles ranging from Mediterranean, Tuscan, Mughal, Arabic and Spanish, will be available to select from.


----------



## AliFarooq

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3565/3391112123_5613f54438_o.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3622/3391920936_b125b79b4b_o.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> Project Name: ICON Tower
> Architect: ASA Pvt Ltd,
> Status: (Working)
> Height: 60 Store High rise Building




Thats a very unique piece of architecture


----------



## AliFarooq

It is indeed, its more of a geen house than a building lol.


----------



## AliFarooq

*Port Grand Food Street*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

*KARACHI | Al-Tijarah Center | 15Fl | Office | U/C*






*website:* Al-Tijarah Centre. Karachi. Pakistan.
*Location:* Shahra-e-Faisal



*Features and Facilities*

* Seismographically designed in accordance with KDA/KBCA by-laws (2006)
* Located on main Sharae Faisal with 40ft. wide access roads on both sides
* Showrooms exclusively on the ground floor
* Panoramic city view from all sides
* Spacious and lighted corridors
* Ample ventilation and natural light
* More height for offices than normal standards
* False ceilings for offices
* All offices equipped with washroom and kitchenette
* High speed passenger and cargo elevators
* Two basements for reserved parking for offices and showrooms
* Dedicated floors for paid parking garage for visitors
* Concealed space for split AC outlets
* Stand-by power unit for uninterupted supply
* Spacious waiting area
* Fire Alarm System
* Emergency exits
* CCTV monitoring
* Dedicated prayer area

*Update:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> *Port Grand Food Street*



I read about this project before. Man, Karachi is going to be the place to be!!!!


----------



## AliFarooq

Omar1984 said:


> I read about this project before. Man, Karachi is going to be the place to be!!!!



Heres teh good news the construction on this project is 80 % complete, i think they are planning on opening this place on 14th august.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> *Port Grand Food Street*





Here's a pic of how a portion of the Port Grand Food Street looks like as of today, of course construction is not complete yet. Why did they have to name one of the food courts "Baywatch Food Court"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAFAce

What an absolutely incredible thread! I had no idea there was so much development going on in Pakistan. The best thing is, a lot of it is private work, rather than governmental projects, which is always good for the economy.

Keep up the good work boys.


----------



## khanz

it looks really good but i can't stop laughing at this baywatch food court lol did anyone else notice that they even got the same actual logo/font of the TV show !
I wonder who came up with this name


----------



## AliFarooq

i don't think they are going to name it baywatch


----------



## AliFarooq

Omar1984 said:


> They already did. That picture is of the construction site.



but looking at the renders, does not mention baywatch any where, it could be a random bill board


----------



## ajpirzada

i really want this project to be completed by 14th aug. im goin to pak in august and have got plans to visit karachi and other parts of sindh. im already thinkin of me eatin there


----------



## Omar1984

I think first Pakistan needs to get rid of the ill-wishers of Pakistan out of the country or else they are just going to blow themselves up in these beautiful buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

*Karachi | Emerald Tower | 16Fl | U/C*

16 floors

1 U/G + 2 for mall
4 parking
rest Offices


----------



## khanz

AliFarooq said:


> *ISLAMABAD STOCK EXCHANGE TOWERS*
> 
> Designed by: NESPAK
> Contractor : Habib Rafiq Pvt Limited
> Location: Jinnah Avenue, Blue Area, Islamabad
> Height:
> Parking Floors: 3
> TOTAL FLOORS: 19
> 
> *Render:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Current Status:*
> 
> Pictures Taken on March 21st:



this building is really nice 
I wish they would make more of these brighter/colorful type ones kinds with more shiny glass usually they all just look the same ugly dull brown tower block style buildings.


----------



## AliFarooq

*KARACHI | Financial Towers | Mixed Use | 45fl x 2 | 160m | 525ft | U/C*

*Basic Information*
The two towers are identical and rise in terms of numbers of floors and height. The building comprises 3 levels of basements, 2 levels of Retail, 5 levels of podium parking and 33 levels of above the podium level. Gross Floor Area of KFT is more than 1.4 million sq ft. The net saleable area of each floor shall be in the range of 16,500 to 17,300 sq ft.

Where the sky bridge pierces through the twin towers, there will be a 6 story void (24 to 29 level) created to house the recreational facilities like swimming pool and the garden terrace. The sky bridge shall be occupied as the commercial club.

The podium and the basement will contain the retail and parking provisions. Over 1,800 car parks will have to be provided for the development.

 Karachi Building & Town Planning Regulations 2002
 International Building Code 2003
 Building Energy Codes of Pakistan
 Uniform Mechanical Codes
 Codes and Standards of National Fire Protection Association
 CIBSE Guide Lines
 British Standards/EN Standards for each system
 Illumination Engineers Society Codes
 I.E.C Standards

The building shall be equipped with the following latest and state of the art services and systems:

 Air-Conditioning and Mechanical Ventilation
 Electrical services including power, lighting, telephone, data etc
 Fire protection services including fire alarm system
 Plumbing and Drainage services
 Smoke Management system
 Security system
 Vertical Transportation services


----------



## AliFarooq

khanz said:


> this building is really nice
> I wish they would make more of these brighter/colorful type ones kinds with more shiny glass usually they all just look the same ugly dull brown tower block style buildings.



It is a beauty, and i hope they maintain it good also.


----------



## AliFarooq

*The Centaurus Update *

Pictures from mach 31st

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

Creek City-Vista 12*17 floors

update:
xSa3OMzGzfA[/media] - Creek Vista, Karachi Part 1

TaILOnQTGUk[/media] - Creek Vista, Karachi Part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

Square One Towers


----------



## Hasnain2009

THe building on right side is Pace Tower Lahore!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Creek Vista's Karachi



























Pics by Fahad Khan of;
Mehfil Pakistan - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

AliFarooq said:


> Creek City-Vista 12*17 floors
> 
> update:
> xSa3OMzGzfA[/media] - Creek Vista, Karachi Part 1
> 
> TaILOnQTGUk[/media] - Creek Vista, Karachi Part 2



Thx Ali for the videos! just amazing mashallah i actually know someone that has booked in there wow thx again !


----------



## AliFarooq

*Karachi | Tulip Towers | Residential | 16fl x 18 towers| Proposed*






TULIP TOWERS - A one-of-a-kind project in Pakistan

Gracious living; rewarding investment
Conceptualized as a project par excellence, Tulip Towers is being developed with a view to facilitate your living with all the amenities that you have dreamt of in any prestigious housing scheme. With a host of facilities that are unrivalled in the construction industry of the country, Tulip Towers gives you one of its kind life style in Pakistan.
Tulip entails some of the unique facilities and features offered never before in any project with in the country, making it the best option for your living as well as your investment.

Layout Plans


----------



## Hasnain2009

Urban Pk

Credits - Muhammad Umair Siddiqui

*Domlen City Towers!!*

Designed by: ICPL
Developers: Dolmen Group
Status: Under Construction
Contractors: Paragon Constructors Pvt. Ltd
Building Type: Commercial + Corporate
Plot Size: 31,494 sq. meters
No. Of Towers: 4

Tower 1 [Executive Tower]
Height: + 200'-0"
Total Floor Above Ground: 18
Office Floors: 12
Covered Area: approx. 192,000 sq ft

Tower 2 [Traingular Tower]
Height: + 210'-0"
Total Floor Above Ground: 19
Office Floors: 17
Covered Area: approx. 255,000 sq ft

Tower 3 [Twin Tower]
Height: + 700'-0"
Total Floor Above Ground: 60
Office Floors: 60
Covered Area: approx. 960,000 sq ft

Tower 4 [Twin Tower] 
Height: + 700'-0"
Total Floor Above Ground: 60
Office Floors: 60
Covered Area: approx. 960,000 sq ft
Total Parking Space : +4700 Cars
Covered Car Parking: +3500 Cars
Surface Car Parking: 1200 Cars

Mall
Departmental Store Covered Area:approx 45,000 sq. ft
Hyper Market & Retail Outlets Covered Area: approx 535,000 sq ft
Atrium A: approx 10,000 sq ft
Atrium B: approx 3,700 sq ft
Recreational Covered Area: approx 20,000 sq ft
Exhibition Area: approx 8,125 sq ft
Food Court and restaurants Area: approx 75,000

Location: Clifton, Karachi


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Awesome

Ok this creek vista thing is what I saw when landing in Karachi this Jan. It seems almost done.


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Credit - Muhammad Umair Siddiqui - Urban Pk!!*

*Icon Tower 60 Storey*

Designed by: ASA Pvt Ltd
Status: Under Construction
Developers: Atlas Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.
Contractors: N/A
Marketed by: N/A
Building Type: Office
Height: N/A
Floors Above Ground: 61
Floors Under Ground: 5
Office Floors: 55
Parking Floors: 9 Above Ground + 5 Underground
Location: Adjacent Abdullah Shah Ghazi's Mazar, Clifton Karachi.






Renders


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Hasnain2009

Underconstruction Pics!!


----------



## Hasnain2009

Port Grand food street!


----------



## khanz

amazing despite all the turmoil theres so much development going on esp karachi is modernizing so fast speaks alot about how tough pakistan is i think really if any other country gone through as much as pakistan has they would have collapsed by now but pakistan still keeps chugging along somehow.....good on you pakistan


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

khanz said:


> amazing despite all the turmoil theres so much development going on esp karachi is modernizing so fast speaks alot about how tough pakistan is i think really if any other country gone through as much as pakistan has they would have collapsed by now but pakistan still keeps chugging along somehow.....good on you pakistan



We have to keep going.

To stop development, to give up our culture and our love for Music, the arts and freedom out of fear is to allow the extremists to win.

Let the Mullah's rip their beards out in frustration.

I just hope the state steps up its game in support of the vast majority of Pakistanis who should be protected from those whose ideas and ideology is so shallow and decrepit that they can only win on the backs of guns, violence and coercion.


----------



## WAQAS119

*KARACHI: Dolmen City - Construction Pix - Jan 2009*






*Centaurus Construction work*


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Boulevard Heights*


----------



## eaglesword2000

great constuctions but no greenery and not enough parking facilities.
i think the greatness of a city depends more on how much the city is environment freindly than how huge buildings it has.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Interview: China-Pakistan trade could exceed target: Pakistan Ambassador - People's Daily Online*December 13, 2010 

*China and Pakistan could exceed their 2015 bilateral trade volume target of 15 billion US dollars with the soaring growth in bilateral trade*, Pakistan's Ambassador to China, Masood Khan, has told Xinhua.

*Total trade in the first nine months this year reached 6.2 billion US dollars, a 29-percent rise from the same period last year*, Khan said.

*If such growth continued, then over the next five years, trade could be as high as 18 billion US dollars a year*, said Khan in advance of Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao's visit to Pakistan later this month.

*Pakistan and China could boost cooperation in agriculture, energy, finance and banking, as well as science and technology.*

*Pakistan needed China's help in its agricultural sector in terms of "hybrid seed development, water conservation, irrigation and crop monitoring,"* he said.

Wen is scheduled to address a joint session of Pakistan's parliament and inaugurate the Pakistan-China Friendship Center. The friendship center is intended to facilitate exchanges among students, the media and academic circles.

*The two governments would also launch a new energy cooperation mechanism during Wen's visit*, said Khan.

*He said "the sky is the limit" for education and culture exchanges, and more Pakistanis were expected to go to China to study "subjects like nano-technology, biotechnology, advanced chemistry and physics."*

*The Pakistani people saw China as a trusted partner, very good neighbor and close friend,* said Khan.

*"China has always helped Pakistan and done the right thing towards the Pakistani people. When we were hit by the earthquake in 2005, China helped us massively. This time when there were floods, we were given massive, timely and unconditional assistance,"* Khan said.

"From the corridors of government to the streets, people are so excited and keen to receive the Premier of China," he said.

Pakistan faces a serious challenge from terrorism, which Khan described as a threat that "deprived people of life, property and sense of security."

*He said Pakistanis were "determined to defeat this evil force."*

*To stay on the offensive against terrorism, Pakistan is seeking full membership of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization*, in which it was still an observer.

*According to the 2005 treaty of friendship, he said, "China and Pakistan agreed to make joint efforts to defeat the evil forces of terrorism, separatism and extremism.* That fits into the SCO philosophy."

He said the two nations cooperated actively and had held joint exercises in Ningxia focusing on combating terrorism.

*"We are very clear that China's security is Pakistan's security," said Khan.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

omerhhh said:


> Does anyone have info on the construction progress of the sheikh zayed centre [Lahore] if you do please do tell.




Sheikh Zayed Centre has been postponed thanks to one idiot Chaudry Pervez Elahole


----------



## patentneer

Double post, self delete.


----------



## patentneer

Omar1984 said:


> Thats a very unique piece of architecture



^^
Unique yes, and un-Islamic to boot!

^^^

My Canadian friend said Lahore's like Toronto; except for the terror; both low level police harassment, army barricades, security guards etc. and bomb blasts type  .


----------



## AsianLion

*France to initiate 100 MW Solar Project in Pakistan*

UPCOMING PROJECTS | ADMIN | OCTOBER 24, 2014 6:19 AM




Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif has said Government of Pakistan is making improvement in Energy Sector.

While talking to a high-level delegation of prominent French company Total and Sun Power Corporation which met him here , Chief Minister said that the Punjab government has provided highly conducive environment for investment in the energy sector.

The French Power Corporation expressed interest in setting up a 100MW solar project in Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park.
The Chief Minister explained to the delegation how the energy shortage was hitting at the economic development of the country in addition to affecting education, health, agriculture and other sectors.

He said that solution to energy problem at the earliest is essential for rapid development of the country and promotion of economic and trade activities, therefore, government is making serious efforts in this regard.

He said that Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park spread over a vast area of 1000 acres in Bahawalpur district, is in the final stages of completion. He welcomed the interest shown by the French company in setting up a 100 mw solar power project. Shahbaz Sharif said that speed and transparency in the implementation of development projects is the hallmark of Punjab government. He assured that all out facilities will be provided to the French companies.

Chief Executive Office of Total, Marc Soissong said that his company is deeply interested in establishing a 100 megawatts project at Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park and it will be completed on fast track basis in accordance with the vision of Chief Minister.


----------

